# Android Partner app logs off after ~2HRs. Airport/UberBlack FIFO partners please look here



## Payless Transport PHX (May 12, 2015)

Alright guys, a little back story...

I drive uberSuv mainly at the airport of course. I've noticed that when using my ipad/iphone I never have problems with being randomly logged off while at the airport waiting on the FIFO queue. 

But....

When I use my android device (zte zmax)
Which like my ipad/iphone I only use exclusively for uber partner app. I log in and leave it alone. Even when passengers call the number is to my other cell phone.

Anyways..

I'm trying to figure out WHY does the partner app with the android version just randomly log out with no warning after about 2hrs (I've had it happen about 4 times) this is extremely frustrating and annoying when you are in such a big FIFO queue. (Yes I make good money so that's why I drive black, please no bashing )

Does any other partner driver, that drives at the airport with a FIFO queue especially uberBlack/commercial partners I'd like to hear from.

Personally I like my ipad but there's times when I prefer the phone over my ipad mini. I want to know is there a fix or anything. This doesn't happen cuz the app isn't on top. It is always on top. So what's the deal? It's so damn painful waiting 2hrs and to get logged off and I just waited 2hrs for absolutely nothing since I go to the back of the queue cuz of the log out. 

Is there anything I can change, settings wise? The device Is updated to latest android update as well as latest partner update. I even went as far as clearing out 2 voicemails that showed up on the notification bar.

I'm hoping sone one can help. 

Thanks!


----------



## AlbertX (Jul 19, 2015)

I had the same problem twice while waiting at airport FIFO. F**k Uber. My own solution is: first, forget the airport, second, try to quit Uber.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I've had this happen a couple of times and I am an iPhone user. We just implemented FIFO at Denver Airport. So far, I am not a fan of the process.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Payless Transport PHX said:


> Alright guys, a little back story...
> 
> I drive uberSuv mainly at the airport of course. I've noticed that when using my ipad/iphone I never have problems with being randomly logged off while at the airport waiting on the FIFO queue.
> 
> ...


Some of us encountered the same problem yesterday at the airporthave you figured out a way to stop this?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

try not to be with a cluster of drivers


----------

